# Getting dressed



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Rufus knows where we are going depending on what we wear. Farm clothes on me means he stays home with HO so he hops into bed with her. Casual clothes on both of us means he can go too so he bounces at the door. If we spiff up just a bit he gets worried so he follows us like a hawk to be sure he won't be left behind. Anything really fancy and he know he is out of luck and he flops down by the door in misery.

Do your poos watch what you put on?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi gets very excited if I put my sunglasses on because he knows it means we are going to play in the garden. I put them on the other day to go out and he was rather upset/confused when I went out the front door and left him!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

if my wife picks up her handbag ,ginger goes nuts because that means we are going out and with out her,and if i put on my hat the same thing,ginger does not wear a collar around the house. we have a invisible fence and from the first week she has never needed the collar, she stays in the yard no matter what. but if we put her harness on her she knows she is going out in the car, she is very smart just like all poo's they know more then you know Haaa Haaa


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie gets excited with anything we put on but especially socks and undies as she likes to try to snatch them away and run off with them.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wellies!! Ruby humps them when i put them on knowing were off to the fields haha xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes! When they see the office attire going on they know the weekend is over 

Similarly they know when it's walkies time and when we are staying home for the day


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine make no effort to follow me out of the door if I'm not in dog mode.

When we got a case out on Monday to pack Lizzie's stuff up for guides trip Dot came and put her paws on my shoulders (I was sitting on the floor) and put the top of her head against my chest - it broke my heart - it was a definite appeal 'please, please don't go away and leave me again'.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Oh bless little Dot. Dogs do hate it when we start packing things.

I wear a uniform for work (not of the exciting or potentially saucy variety ) and therefore Poppy knows for sure when its a work day and doesn't make an effort to follow me through the door. At any other time its a free for all!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Mine make no effort to follow me out of the door if I'm not in dog mode.
> 
> When we got a case out on Monday to pack Lizzie's stuff up for guides trip Dot came and put her paws on my shoulders (I was sitting on the floor) and put the top of her head against my chest - it broke my heart - it was a definite appeal 'please, please don't go away and leave me again'.


Oh Dot! Lola hates the suitcases too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> I wear a uniform for work (not of the exciting or potentially saucy variety


Now you have me intrigued. Uniforms are all exciting in my book. Give us a hint as to what you wear?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

If I'm being a slob and wearing sweats, they know we are not leaving the complex. Jeans and t-shirts they know we are going out (trails, my mom's house). Concert gear, they know the most they will get is a quick pee. Dressed up nicely, same thing (they are staying home).


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

If I have been anywhere without them, as soon as I walk in the door after the initial mad greeting we go outside for a wee, then Sami stands in the middle of the den wagging his tail and looking to the garage door and back to me. He will not move from that spot until I tell him one or the other "Ok" means a crazy dash and jumping at the door, because OK means they get a car ride with windows down around the block. A "Not right now" and he goes on about his business. 
If I have a towel on my head they know I am going out and stick to me like glue.
If I get dressed casual and put walking shoes on they go nuts cause that means a walk.
If I am dressed and harness them they are ok up until the light before the Vet or the groomer, then they start whinning.
If I say "Go to the window and look for Poppy", then run over each other for the best window spot to watch until Freddy pulls in the driveway.
Yes . . . . they are very smart.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley knows by which footwear I put on if its a dog walk or I'm going out without him, walking boots its a definite dog walk so then he barks in my ear while I do them up, trainers are a bit of barking but not as much as sometimes I wear them for dogwalks but sometimes I put them on and leave him, anything else and he stays - usually laying - right where he is. Pick up shopping bags and he knows I'm going out without him, if I brush my hair in the hall its usually before I go out, and he barks but he doesn't know at that stage if its with him or not. 
Now he knows when I am expecting another dog for grooming and he is even more on edge and barking at every tiny noise, thats when I put a cup of tea in the groom room, or put the radio on out there, or put my grooming top on, all obvious give away signs really! 
Funny thing is when someone says how smart their dog is because they know when they are going to go out, I think of course they know, how could they not really?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

For mine, it's not clothes, it's doors. I work from home and the dogs are not allowed into the treatment room. They know when I go to that door they do not cross the threshold. Then there is the cupboard where my coats are kept....this evokes some interest but the door that really gets them going is the lead or toy cupboard door. However, I also keep the washing powder and dusters in there, so all in all I keep them guessing!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Now you have me intrigued. Uniforms are all exciting in my book. Give us a hint as to what you wear?


Imagine the most dreary office wear ever and then add a HUGE dollop of extra dull and you've got it.  It does save thinking about what to wear in the morning.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Now you have me intrigued. Uniforms are all exciting in my book. Give us a hint as to what you wear?


 

Haha


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Imagine the most dreary office wear ever and then add a HUGE dollop of extra dull and you've got it.  It does save thinking about what to wear in the morning.


Banker, librarian,


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'll try postal worker or health service worker?


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ha! 

Now I wish I could make this sound more exciting but my actual job is as dull as the uniform. I work in an accommodation office at a university.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Your job reminds me of a tsunami. Calm, calm, calm, rising tide, deluge and hysteria, receding waters, damage control and then calm again for awhile. Sounds very exciting actually.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Your job reminds me of a tsunami. Calm, calm, calm, rising tide, deluge and hysteria, receding waters, damage control and then calm again for awhile. Sounds very exciting actually.


That's pretty much what its like . My little team look after staff and family housing on campus, and in my opinion, nicer and more hands-on than student housing. We also see all sides of human life which can be very interesting sometimes


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Seymour is very much like Dudley in that he knows what's happening by the footwear I'm wearing. Wellies/trainers causes him to go bananas as it means 'walkies'. You should have seen the confused look on his face when he found out he was coming to our wedding as I was wearing high heels haha bless him x


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Yogi bear said:


> Seymour is very much like Dudley in that he knows what's happening by the footwear I'm wearing. Wellies/trainers causes him to go bananas as it means 'walkies'. You should have seen the confused look on his face when he found out he was coming to our wedding as I was wearing high heels haha bless him x


Awww...we need to see a photo of Seymour at your wedding!


----------

